# Welche Verschwendung.



## DS56

Does this phrase have a casual or fancier tone? Probably neither, I know, but I have to decide whether to translate it as:

What a waste.
What extravagance.

(Context: Someone [from East Germany] gets to the American apartment she has been assigned for the year and it has two bedrooms and two baths, just for her.)

Thanks!


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, DS56:

It is a question not merely of "Register" ("high-brow" vs. "low-brow" / formal vs. informal), but also of meaning.

"Waste" is definitely more pejorative than "extravagance." A "waste" could never be justified - while "extravagance" could be.

Without knowing the details/context, I'd recommend that you go with "extravagance." ("Waste" could imply a lack of self-esteem on the part of the speaker.)

Best,


----------



## Derselbe

First of all: "Welche Verschwendung" would be "which waste" in English.
To be translatable to "what a waste" it would either have to be "Welch Verschwendung" or "Was für eine Verschwendung".

To decide wheather waste or extravagance is the more accurate translation we need to see more of the German context.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Derselbe said:


> First of all: "Welche Verschwendung" would be "which waste" in English.
> To be translatable to "what a waste" it would either have to be "Welch Verschwendung" or "Was für eine Verschwendung".


 
Hi, Derselbe:

It's rare that I disagree with a native speaker, but..

There is NO difference in MEANING between "Welche Verschwendung!" and "Welch' Verschwendung!" and "Was für eine Verschwendung!"

Rather, there is only a difference in register/style, with "Welch' Verschwendung!" being clearly more poetic / old-fashion.

Only "Welche Verschwendung (denn)_*?*_" would be translated with "What waste (do you mean)?"

("*Which* waste?" would be a correct translation of "Welche Verschwendung?" only if one viewed waste as countable / were discussing various different types of waste.)

Best,


----------



## Derselbe

Ich weiß nicht, wo du immer solche Informationen herbekommst und was dich so unbeirrbar macht... Eventuell solltest du das mal offenlegen.*was für ein/welcher*
 Was für ein WM-Spiel haben Sie in dieser Woche  gesehen? Wenn Sie nun antworten _Deutschland - Kamerun_, liegen Sie  falsch, denn mit _was für ein_wird nach der Beschaffenheit, nach  der Art oder dem Merkmal eines  Wesens oder einer Sache gefragt. Auf die  Frage  _Was für ein Spiel_? könnten Sie demnach nur mit Antworten  wie »Das entscheidende Vorrundenspiel« oder »Ein  schönes/großartiges/schlechtes/enttäuschendes etc. Spiel« punkten.
 Das Fragepronomen _welcher_ _(welche, welches)_  fragt dagegen auswählend aus einer bestimmten Art oder Menge nach einer  ganz konkreten Sache oder Person: »Welches Spiel hast du gesehen?« »Die  Partie Deutschland - Kamerun.« »Und welches Bier hast du dazu  getrunken?« »Ein Kicker-Bräu.« Aber (wenn es um die allgemeinen Merkmale  geht): »Was für ein Bier trinkst du am liebsten?« »Ein dunkles  bayrisches.«​Quelle: Duden.de Sprachberatung, Newsletter vom 14.06.2002; entsprechende Erläuterungen finden sich auch in der Printausgabe, die ich aber aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen hier nicht zitieren kann.


In einer Situation, in der man eine große Verschwendung sieht, auszurufen "Schau Dir das an! Welche Verschwendung!" (also nicht als Frage, sondern als klagender Ausruf) ist so abwegig, dass ich nichtmal verstehen würde, was damit gemeint ist.

Man kann natürlich noch andere Beispiele machen. Nehmen wir an, du sitzt mit einem deutschen Freund am Ende eines langes und anstrengenden Tages zusammen und trinkst ein Bier und sagst "Mensch, was für ein Tag!", dann wird er wahrscheinlich verständig nicken. Wenn du allerdings sagst "Mensch, welcher Tag!" wird er dich verwundert angugucken und nicht verstehen, wovon du sprichst.


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> In einer Situation, in der man eine große Verschwendung sieht, auszurufen "Schau Dir das an! Welche Verschwendung!" (also nicht als Frage, sondern als klagender Ausruf) ist so abwegig, dass ich nichtmal verstehen würde, was damit gemeint ist.



Ich sehe das nicht als abwegig. Es wird aber nicht sehr häufig verwendet - ist aber völlig normal. Im vorliegenden Fall ist es aber kein Fragewort, deshalb ist der Duden-Artikel hierfür nicht anwendbar.  I think it is "What a waste!" and not "Which waste!" in English. Is this true?

Es kann sowohl anerkennend (überrascht) als auch abwertend (klagend) verwendet werden, das hängt vom Kontext ab. 


"Welche Verschwendung!", "Welch eine Verschwendung!",  "Was für eine Verschwendung!", "Sieh' dir diese Verschwendung an!" und "Welch' Verschwendung!" sind praktisch synonym.
Es sind keine Fragen. Das muss ich hier festhalten.


Als Fragen sind "Welche Verschwendung?" und "Was für eine Verschwendung?" möglich. Sie bedeuten oft im übertragenen Sinne: "Siehst Du hier irgendwo eine Verschwendung? Ich sehe keine. Da ist gar keine." Hier ist "Welche" ein Fragewort.


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi: Du würdest also "Welcher Tag!" sagen? In welchen Regionen in Deutschland geht das?


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist ein anderer Fall. Hier würde ich "Welch Tag!" sagen (oder auch "welch ein Tag!").

Vergleiche das Zitat bei Grimm: http://germazope.uni-trier.de/Proje...pattern=&lemmapattern=&verspattern=#GW15914L0

"Welch Entsetzen! Welche Wahl!" (Goethe)
"Welch Unkraut!" (Keller)

Die männliche und die sächliche Form ist hier "welch".

Man darf es nicht mit dem Fragewort verwechseln. Nur in der weiblichen Form stimmen sie überein.

Früher war das anders, da galt wahrscheinlich auch "Welcher Tag!"

Grimm sagt dazu (ebenda)


> welch unkraut _G__. __K__ELLER_ _ges. w. _6  (1910)  329. _bei hinzutritt eines adj.-attributes bildet sich in der  modernen sprache der unflektierte gebrauch immer mehr zur  gewohnheitsregel aus,_


----------



## Derselbe

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen:
Nachdem ein LKW mit dringend benötigten Medikamenten umgefallen und ausgebrannt ist, zu sagen: "Wahnsinn, welche Verschwendung!"
Nach einem langen harten Arbeitstag zu sagen: "Wahnsinn, welcher Tag!"

Das erste soll richtig sein, das zweite falsch; warum?


----------



## Hutschi

Die Grundform ist "welch". Es wird heute (im gegebenen Zusammenhang) fast nur unflektiert verwendet. 
Deshalb ist "Wahnsinn! Welcher Tag!" nicht unbedingt falsch, nur hat sich hier "Wahnsinn, welch Tag!" und noch mehr "Wahnsinn, was für ein Tag!/welch ein Tag!" durchgesetzt. Wahrscheinlich ist "Welcher Tag!" wegen der Verwechslungsmöglichkeit mit dem Fragepronomen blockiert.

PS: Ich habe den gesamten Grimm-Artikel durchgesehen, aber nur für "welches" und "welche" Beispiele gefunden, bei denen es so verwendet wird.


----------



## Derselbe

Was bedeutet das Wort "falsch"? Viel "falscher" als etwas, das niemand mehr verstehen kann, wie "Wow, welcher Tag!", ist eigentlich kaum vorstellbar. 
Vielleicht sollten wir nicht immer so theoretisch sprechen sondern einfach mal ganz praktisch. 

Stell dir mal vor, du fährst mit einem Ferrari zu einem Freund und er sieht ihn uns sagt voll Bewunderung: "Wow, welches Auto!" 
Wenn das nicht falsch ist, dann hat das Wort "falsch" keine Bedeutung mehr.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir haben hier den typischen Fall eines Missverständnisses. 
"Wow, welcher Tag" und "Wow, welche Frau!" wird kaum jemand sagen, wenn überhaupt. Hier wird "welch"  verwendet. (Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass die andere Form unmöglich ist - es hängt offensichtlich auch vom Kontext ab.)

"Wow, welch (ein) Tag" und "Wow, welch (eine) Frau!"
Ich denke aber, dass ein Unterschied besteht zwischen "Frau" und "Verschwendung".


Vrgleiche noch mal mit Goethes: 
"Welch Entsetzen! Welche Wahl!"
Hier wird der Textzusammenhang aufgebaut.

"Welch Erscheinung! Welche Frau!" erscheint mir eher möglich als "Wow, welche Frau!" 
(Wahrscheinlich ist das auch mit durch die unterschiedlichen Stilebenen bedingt.)


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Wir haben hier den typischen Fall eines Missverständnisses.
> "Wow, welcher Tag" und "Wow, welche Frau!" wird kaum jemand sagen, wenn überhaupt. Hier wird "welch"  verwendet. (Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass die andere Form unmöglich ist - es hängt offensichtlich auch vom Kontext ab.)


Können wir uns dann darauf einigen, dass bei Frau, Auto, Tag etc. _welcher_ und _was für_ nicht austauschbar sind? Es muss also entweder "welch ein Tag"(veraltet) oder "was für ein Tag" heißen; aber nicht "welcher Tag". Ist das konsensfähig?



> Ich denke aber, dass ein Unterschied besteht zwischen "Frau" und "Verschwendung".


Den einzigen Unterschied, den ich mir hier vorstellen könnte, ist, dass es sich bei Frau um ein zählbares Wort handelt, worüber man sich bei Verschwendung streiten könnte. Das würde die Argumentation eröffnen, dass man _welcher _als Frage nach einer Auswahl nicht verstehen kann, weil es nichts auszuwählen gibt. Ob diese Argumentation allerdings sinnvoll ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Ist es das, was du mit Unterschied meinst?



> Vrgleiche noch mal mit Goethes:
> "Welch Entsetzen! Welche Wahl!"
> Hier wird der Textzusammenhang aufgebaut.


Das ist vor allem der unterschiedlichen Zeit geschuldet. Dass vor 200 Jahren _was für_ und _welcher _durchaus Synonyme  waren, steht außer Frage. Damals hat man eben noch anders gesprochen und es haben sich seitdem bei vielen Wörtern Differenzierungen herausgebildet, die damals noch nicht so gemacht wurden.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, Derselbe:

At 9:20 a.m., you wrote:

>>First of all: "Welche Verschwendung" would be "which waste"<<

I repeat that that is incorrect!

You also wrote:

>>To be translatable to "what a waste" it would either have to be "Welch Verschwendung" or "Was für eine Verschwendung".<<

How do you justify differentiating between "Welche Verschwendung" and "Welch Verschwendung"?!

(NOTE: I think it ought to be "Welch*'* Verschwendung" - with an apostrophe. "Manch" and "Dies" can be used without an apostrophe, but not "welch", I believe.)

>>Ich weiß nicht, wo du immer solche Informationen herbekommst und was dich so unbeirrbar macht... Eventuell solltest du das mal offenlegen.<<

I am relying solely upon my "Sprachgefühl." Also, I am not "unbeirrbar." Rather, as I have explained in other threads, I consider it better to state my opinion in as clear and unambiguous a manner as possible - thus facilitating a rapid clarification of the issue - even though it may seem like I am so utterly convinced of my standpoint that I would brook no contradiction. On the contrary: I welcome someone rectifying my thinking. A wishy-washy opinion is difficult to falsify.

Lastly, as Hutschi has indicated, an over-reliance upon reference books like Duden can be dangerous. Specifically, your citing Duden - but neglecting to differentiate between an exclamation (!) and an interrogative (?).

Oh, and - concerning "Welch' Tag!" Are you perhaps maintaining that it is ungrammatical? How about "Welch' düstere Tag! Welch' Tag der Niedertracht! Welch' unnötige Verlust an Menschenleben!"

Best,


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde schreiben: (I would use following spelling
"Welch düstere*r *Tag! Welch Tag der Niedertracht! Welch unnötige*r*  Verlust/unnötige Verluste an Menschenleben!"
("Welch" ohne Apostroph, aber ein Apostroph ist möglich, wenn man es von "welcher"/welche" ableitet.)
... oder: (or)
"Welcher düstere Tag! Welcher Tag der Niedertracht! Welcher unnötige   Verlust/Welche unnötigen Verluste an Menschenleben!"

Bitte Endungen beachten. Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts übersehen.
Please consider the proper endings, I hope I have missed none.

In Bertelsmann (dictionary) , I found following examples:

welch [ ... ] was für; welch ein Wunder! welches Wunder! [ ... ]"


----------



## Derselbe

HON_Redakteur said:


> How do you justify differentiating between "Welche Verschwendung" and "Welch Verschwendung"?!


Naja, was heißt rechtfertigen. Ich sage, es entspricht der Sprachrealität. Die will ich weder gutheißen noch schlechtreden, sondern einfach akzeptieren. 
Ein Erklärungsversuch dafür könnte sein: Das unflektierte welch wird in der Gegenwartssprache eigentlich nicht mehr verwendet und kann deshalb gut als Reminiszenz an Goethes Zeit verstanden werden, zu der _welcher _und _was für_ noch Synonyme waren. Die unflektierte Form hat keinen Bedeutungswandel erfahren, weil sie heute nicht mehr verwendet wird. Die flektierte Form allerdings schon.


> Lastly, as Hutschi has indicated, an over-reliance upon reference books like Duden can be dangerous. Specifically, your citing Duden - but neglecting to differentiate between an exclamation (!) and an interrogative (?).


Der Dudeneintrag war als Widerlegung deiner Aussage gemeint, dass _was für_ und _welcher _immer austauschbar sind. Den Rest argumentiere ich ja mit eigenen Worten.


> Oh, and - concerning "Welch' Tag!" Are you perhaps maintaining that it is ungrammatical? How about "Welch' düstere*r* Tag! Welch' Tag der Niedertracht! Welch' unnötige*r* Verlust an Menschenleben!"


Nein. Die sind alle korrekt (bis auf die Flektionen der Adjektive). Sie entsprechen aber entweder nicht der Gegenwartssprache oder sind absichtlich auf eine andere stilistische Ebene gehoben. Mit der unflektieren Form _welch _funktioniert das auch gut, weil es sie, wie gesagt, im der stilistisch neutralen Gegenwartssprache nicht mehr gibt. Dann kann man das schön abgrenzen. Mit der flektierten Form geht das nicht.



> "Welcher düstere Tag! Welcher Tag der Niedertracht! Welcher unnötige    Verlust/Welche unnötigen Verluste an Menschenleben!"


Diese Sätze halte ich dann allerdings wieder für falsch, wenn sie als Ausruf gemeint sind und als Beitrag zur Gegenwartssprache gedacht sind. Nochmal: Zu Geothes Zeiten ging das durchaus; das bestreite ich überhaupt nicht. 
*Ich lasse mich gerne widerlegen, wenn ihr mir ein paar Quellen aus der Gegenwartssprache (z.b. Zeitungsartikel, Internetblogs, Literatur-sofern diese nicht versucht veraltete Sprache zu immitieren) findet, in denen das flektierte welcher in Ausrufen gebraucht wird.*


----------



## Hutschi

Zur Stilebene:

Es ist "überschwenglicher Stil". (enthusiastic, gushy, sentimental)


Mein (etwa 20 Jahre alter) Duden gibt als Beispiele:

"welcher schöne Tag!" oder "welch schöner Tag!".

Den aktuellen Duden habe ich aber leider nicht.


Ich denke nicht, dass die Form wirklich veraltet ist, sie wird wohl im durchrationalisierten Leben weniger verwendet. An Stelle von Begeisterung und Überraschung tritt Rationalität. 
Interessant ist der Sprachwandel aber schon.

Hier ein weiteres Synonym:

"Ist das ein schöner Tag!"
"Ist das eine schlimme Verschwendung!"
Note the exclamation mark, and that "das" is stressed.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, Derselbe:

>>Der Dudeneintrag war als Widerlegung deiner Aussage gemeint, dass _was für_ und _welcher _immer austauschbar sind. Den Rest argumentiere ich ja mit eigenen Worten.<<

Aber meine Aussage bezog sich auf "Was für...!" und "Welch'...!" - also mit Ausrufezeichen! Der Dudeneintrag anscheinend nicht!

Meine falsche Flektierung der darauffolgenden Adjektive war wg. der Verwirrung mit "manch" und "dies" ("Manch groß*e* Mann..." "Dies unverzeihlich*e* Irrtum..."), bei denen tatsächlich die Flektierung (Flexion?) sozusagen "geschluckt" wird. - Nur zur Erklärung (nicht zur Rechtfertigung).

Habe ich richtig verstanden, daß Hutschi ein Stück weit recht gibt?

That business with the apostrophe is still bugging me, though. Die Sache mit der Apostrophe macht mir allerdings noch Kummer. Das ist aber nicht Eure Schuld - muß ich selber durchdenken.

Gruß


----------



## Derselbe

HON_Redakteur said:


> Habe ich richtig verstanden, daß Hutschi ein Stück weit recht gibt?



Ich würde sagen, er gibt dir vollumfänglich Recht. Ich differenziere aber zwischen der Sprache von vor 200 Jahren und der von Heute. Und heute erntet man mit Sätzen wie "welcher schöne Tag!" mE nur verwunderte Blicke. 

Ich biete euch nochmal an, mich zu falsifizieren, indem ihr einfach ein paar (ca 10 dürften ja kein Problem für Euch sein) belastbare Quellen der Gegenwartssprache für ein flektiertes welcher in einem Ausruf findet. 

< Vielen Dank, das technische Problem ist gelöst.  >


----------



## Hutschi

Man muss übrigens hier auch die Betonung beachten. 

In "Welcher schöne Tag" wird "Welch" besonders betont, die darauffolgenden Silben werden abfallend betont. Es ist also eine eher melodische und etwas melodramatische Betonung. 

Die Bedeutung kann dabei auch sein: "Welch furchtbarer Tag".

Die Sprache ist immer in Wandel. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass die Form verschwindet, sie ist es aber noch nicht.

Sie wird wahrscheinlich auch vorrangig im mündlichen und im dramatischen Bereich verwendet.  

< Vielen Dank, das technische Problem ist gelöst.   >


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, Derselbe:

>>Ich differenziere aber zwischen der Sprache von vor 200 Jahren und der von Heute. Und heute erntet man mit Sätzen wie "welcher schöne Tag!" mE nur verwunderte Blicke.<<

Ich dachte nicht gerade an die Alltagssprache, sondern an die gehobene gesprochene Sprache (Grabreden, Predigte, pathetische politische Reden bei Schlagenden Studentenverbindungen usw.) bzw. an die Schriftsprache. Im übrigen könnte man sie zumindest ironisch oder höhnisch benützen. Trotzdem ist es gerechtfertigt, nach den gramm. Regeln zu fragen. Oder man liest eine alte Schrift und will sie richtig verstehen und erörtern.

Ich finde, in diesem Forum wird oft allzu gerne irgendeine Formulierung als "falsch" etikettiert, obwohl sie gramm. richtig ist und sogar noch Situationen denkbar sind, in denen sie vorkommen könnten. Welch mißliche Lage!

Hutschi: Es ist für mich tröstlich, daß Du mir mind. teilweise recht gegeben hast.

Es würde mich interessieren ("It would be intriguing for me") mehr über Eure Personen zu erfahren, damit ich Eure Urteile und Aussagen besser verstehen und einordnen könnte.

< Vielen Dank, das technische Problem ist gelöst.   >

Gruß


----------



## Hutschi

< Vielen Dank, das technische Problem ist gelöst.   >

Ich neige nicht dazu, schnell etwas als falsch zu etikettieren, es sei denn, es wäre offensichtlich falsch. 

Zu meiner Person würde ich gern schreiben, (welch interessante Anfrage, um beim Thema zu bleiben  ).
Aber ich habe Deine Adresse nicht. In meinem Profil steht aber schon einiges.


----------



## Derselbe

HON_Redakteur said:


> Ich dachte nicht gerade an die Alltagssprache, sondern an die gehobene gesprochene Sprache (Grabreden, Predigte, pathetische politische Reden bei Schlagenden Studentenverbindungen usw.) bzw. an die Schriftsprache. Im übrigen könnte man sie zumindest ironisch oder höhnisch benützen.


Ich meinte nicht die Umgangssprache von heute, sondern durchaus auch die gehobene Sprache. Und hier sage ich nochmal: Das unflektierte welch kann man heutzutage benutzen, um gehobenen Stil auszudrücken. Das flektierte welcher kann man dafür nicht benutzen; auch nicht in Grabreden. Außer man spricht die gesammte Grabrede in der Sprache von Geothe.

Grammatikalisch ist der Satz natürlich auch heute richtig, das habe ich nicht bestritten. Er bedeutet nur etwas anderes. 

Ich finde im Gegensatz zu Dir nicht, dass hier zu oft etwas als falsch deklariert wird, sondern eher, dass zu oft völlig absurde Formulierungen, die unter sehr unrealisitschen Umständen denkbar wären, als völlig unproblematisch dargestellt werden. Das mag für die Sprachhistoriker interessant sein. Für den Deutschlernenden, der dieses Forum als Hilfe (nicht Hülfe!) für seine Deutschstudien verwendet, ist eher dieser Umstand eine missliche Lage.

< Vielen Dank, das technische Problem ist gelöst.   >


----------



## Hutschi

DS56 said:


> Does this phrase have a casual or fancier tone? Probably neither, I know, but I have to decide whether to translate it as:
> 
> What a waste.
> What extravagance.
> 
> (Context: Someone [from East Germany] gets to the American apartment she has been assigned for the year and it has two bedrooms and two baths, just for her.)
> 
> Thanks!




Back to the roots.

Is there any English word which includes both?

I feel that the German word does.

I am from East Germany and when I was for the first time in a western super market, I had the feeling "Was für eine Verschwendung" (in the sense "What a waste (to the environment)". But the most said "ah" and "oh". 

Indeed it depends on the context. My feeling would be "What a waste".  This is because I am especially sensible to environment ideology. 

What ideas has the protagonist? Does he like it? In this case "extravagance" is ok. Or does he critisize it? In this case I'd prefer "What a waste".


----------



## HON_Redakteur

This is apparently a cultural question.

In the U.S., it would be considered an insult to point to any extravagance and declare that it was a waste (I refer you all to the hit movie "American Graffiti," in which exactly this phrase is repeatedly used as a direct insult, to whit: "What a waste of machine!" - Because the driver of the subject car is not considered "worthy" to be in possession of it.)

Unless used as an insult, the term "waste" should be used only to refer to _*inadvertent*_ waste - or rather, the term "waste" implicitly includes the implication that the "waste" was accidental and/or avoidable.

Best,


----------



## DS56

Thank you everyone, and I'm sorry (or glad?) my question launched such a debate.

As a native English speaker, I can definitely say "Which waste?" is awkward (the normal way to say it is "What waste?" -- in this context, waste in English, like information in English but not in German, is a mass noun with no plural). "Which waste!" is incorrect and impossible. Both are wrong for the context, where there is not a question of different kinds of waste. The speaker is saying "Wow, this huge apartment sure is wasteful/extravagant."

Hutschi's comment was the most helpful to me (although all the comments were interesting!) -- my narrator has the same ideological response that Hutschi had in the western supermarket. HON's "American Graffiti" example isn't quite right because the speaker isn't saying the apartment is wasted on me, she is saying it's an objective extravagance/waste to give a single person such a big apartment. (The waste is avoidable by the authorities who gave her the apartment.)

So I'm going with "waste." Although "Verschwendung" and "extravagance" have nuances that I'm sorry to miss. Thank you again!


----------



## Derselbe

DS56 said:


> As a native English speaker, I can definitely say "Which waste?" is awkward (the normal way to say it is "What waste?" -- in this context, waste in English, like information in English but not in German, is a mass noun with no plural). "Which waste!" is incorrect and impossible.


I think I am being misunderstood here. 
I am fully aware that "which waste" is wrong English. Just as I consider "Welche Verschwendung" to be wrong German. 


> So I'm going with "waste." Although "Verschwendung" and "extravagance" have nuances that I'm sorry to miss. Thank you again!


I still think it would be helpful if we knew the context in which you have read the German phrase. So far we don't know the exact connotations of Verschwendung in your question.


----------

